# Osteomyelitis VS Complication



## ruthan (May 30, 2008)

Is there anyone out there that can give me some information.  I am in the process of coding a lab with a diagnosis that is giving me some problems....

The Dx. states:  Staphaures MRSA, Osteomyelitis Right Below Knee Amputation Stump.

I spoke with the Nurse this morning and she said the most recent visit the Dr. documented the Osteomyelitis as a complication of the Ampt. Site.
I am unsure as to how to properly code this, I came up with 2 different ways and ran them both through the Encoder and it still did not help...  these are the 2 scenarios I came up with...

997.62 (infection amputation site) 041.11 V09.0 (MRSA)  or
730.26 (osteomyelitis knee) and 041.11 V09.0 (MRSA)

any suggestions?  thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Jun 13, 2008)

What is your lab code... this may help.


----------

